# Ifor Williams Trailer 505 - A how much with a difference!



## FrecklesMum (13 May 2009)

I am thinking of buying a trailer to 'do up' and sell on, soooooo i thought i would pick all your massive brains! Please also tell me if i am living in cloud cooko land!

How much would you expect to pay for; 

Ifor Williams 505 new aluminium floor, new tyres, takes x2 16.2hh horses, safe and reliable but in need of some superficial TLC. 5 years old. 

And then, how much would you pay for the same trailer when it had just been serviced and re-sprayed?

Also, how much is a re-spray?!


----------



## Patches (13 May 2009)

I wouldn't expect anyone to be able to make much money on a trailer that was five years old. I certainly wouldn't expect it to need a repsray as the composite panels shouldn't need much in the way of maintenance.  Why would it need a new aluminium floor too? Surely it should last longer than five years old.


----------



## merlinsquest (13 May 2009)

Sorry, but you wont make any money at all 
	
	
		
		
	


	





It will not need a respray as it isnt painted in the first place, infact this would probably decrease the value!!

A service costs around £100 so where would the money making bit come from..... one repair and you would lose money


----------



## nicnag (13 May 2009)

I've just bought a 5 year old trailer on Ebay for just under 2k. It's like new, Ifor williams 505, fully serviced with an aluminium floor. I don't really see why you'd need to respray or replace the floor on a trailer that age. The aluminium floors have been in IW's trailers since around 2000 so not too much you can do to improve them since that age


----------



## doodle (13 May 2009)

Major alarm bells ringing if its 5 years old and needed a new floor and respray.  Like already said a 5 year olf IW will have an aluminium floor so for that to be meeding to be replaced is worrying.  If wooden floor it is much older than 5 years old.  Mine is  6 or 7 years old, maybe even 8 and it looks good still.


----------



## FrecklesMum (13 May 2009)

Hmmmm, need to ask further questions me thinks?!!!


----------



## conniegirl (13 May 2009)

we sold a 6 yearold ifor williams 505, double doors at the back, aluminium floor and a few other bits and pieces for £2400.

the panels are not painted in the first place so shouldnt need repainting and i'm fairly sure that you couldnt just repaint it as the mateerial it is made of wouldnt paint correctly.

the very old ifor williams trailers may fade but you would be looking at ones which had wooden paneling so more then 15 years old.


----------



## Law (13 May 2009)

I paid 2250 for an 8 year old 505 but it had been sat undercover for all of its life and only used a handful of times. It was immaculate.


----------



## emmac70 (13 May 2009)

the older ones with the wood panels were resin coated so are difficult to paint as it doesn't bond easily. I had one which was 21 yrs old when I sold it 2 years ago. I paid £1700 for it and had it for 13 years. during the time I had it i tried smartening it up with yacht varnish and wood stain, neither of which worked (Linseed oil does though). I put an aluminium floor in it about 3 years before I sold it which cost about £400, I got £1250 for it when I sold it which I think was great after 13 years of service as apart from the floor and a couple of tyres i didn't have to spend anything else other than servicing.

IW's hold their value, unless you can find a really old tatty one I doubt you'll get much return/profit. Might be bettertolook for anoldRice, richardson or Bahill as these tend to be resprayable so might be a better investment


----------



## nicnag (13 May 2009)

If your querying the age then look at the wheels, the month and year of manufacture are stamped on them.


----------



## Dubsie (14 May 2009)

Our IW 505 Classic was only about 2-3 years old so had aluminium floor, and cost £2100.  OH and daughter spent a weekend steam cleaning and polishing it, and on its second outing it was mistaken for being a brand new trailer. 
OH commented at a recent show that next time he should bring his steam cleaner and polish and charge for cleaning as every trailer was in need of a good clean.


----------

